# [gelöst] emerge thunderbird-45.2.0

## michael_w

bricht mit einem Fehler ab. 

```

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-12435.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id.kT62m9Bp

A: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id.kT62m9Bp

R: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id.kT62m9Bp

C: /var/tmp/notmpfs/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-45.2.0/work/t.0/tbird/dist/bin/xpcshell -g /var/tmp/notmpfs/portage/mail-clien5.2.0/work/thunderbird-45.2.0/tbird/dist/bin/ -a /var/tmp/notmpfs/polient/thunderbird-45.2.0/work/thunderbird-45.2.0/tbird/dist/bin/ -f mpfs/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-45.2.0/work/thunderbird-45.2.0/kit/mozapps/installer/precompile_cache.js -e precompile_startupcache/gre/"); 

 * -----------------------------------------------------------------

```

und weiter vor gibt es sowas:

```

resource://gre/modules/accessibility/Utils.jsm

resource://gre/modules/activity/activityModules.js

 * ACCESS DENIED:  open_wr:      /var/lib/dbus/machine-id.kT62m9Bp

resource://gre/modules/activity/alertHook.js

resource://gre/modules/activity/autosync.js

```

Ich habe auch schonmal gegoogled, aber ich komme da mit der Fehlermeldung nicht weiter. Eine ne Idee?

```

emerge -av thunderbird

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-45.2.0::gentoo [38.8.0::gentoo] USE="crypt dbus ffmpeg%* gstreamer* jemalloc3 jit ldap lightning minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer-0 -hardened -mozdom (-neon) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz% -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent% -system-libvpx -system-sqlite" L10N="de%* -ar% -ast% -be% -bg% -bn-BD% -br% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -el% -en-GB% -es-AR% -es-ES% -et% -eu% -fi% -fr% -fy% -ga% -gd% -gl% -he% -hr% -hsb% -hu% -hy% -id% -is% -it% -ja% -ko% -lt% -nb% -nl% -nn% -pa% -pl% -pt-BR% -pt-PT% -rm% -ro% -ru% -si% -sk% -sl% -sq% -sr% -sv% -ta-LK% -tr% -uk% -vi% -zh-CN% -zh-TW%" LINGUAS="(-ar%) (-ast%) (-be%) (-bg%) (-bn_BD%) (-br%) (-ca%) (-cs%) (-cy%) (-da%) (-de%*) (-el%) (-en_GB%) (-es_AR%) (-es_ES%) (-et%) (-eu%) (-fi%) (-fr%) (-fy_NL%) (-ga_IE%) (-gd%) (-gl%) (-he%) (-hr%) (-hsb%) (-hu%) (-hy_AM%) (-id%) (-is%) (-it%) (-ja%) (-ko%) (-lt%) (-nb_NO%) (-nl%) (-nn_NO%) (-pa_IN%) (-pl%) (-pt_BR%) (-pt_PT%) (-rm%) (-ro%) (-ru%) (-si%) (-sk%) (-sl%) (-sq%) (-sr%) (-sv_SE%) (-ta_LK%) (-tr%) (-uk%) (-vi%) (-zh_CN%) (-zh_TW%)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, seltsam :-/

Ein Schuß ins Blaue, bzw nur ne vage Idee :)

Sofern noch nicht geschehen - teste das bauen (dem emerge Aufruf) bitte mal von einer Loginhell aus, zb tty2, oder unter X via "su -l".

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sofern noch nicht geschehen - teste das bauen (dem emerge Aufruf) bitte mal von einer Loginhell aus, zb tty2, oder unter X via "su -l".

 

schon passiert, "su -" ist bei mir der Standard für die root-shell unter X.

----------

## toralf

Du könntest evtl. mit

```
FEATURES="-sandbox"
```

Glück haben (bzw. -userpriv ?)

----------

## michael_w

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Du könntest evtl. mit
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox"
> ```
> ...

 

ich habe das jetzt mal probiert, aber komischerweise bricht das emerge wieder mit einem Fehler (dem gleichen) ab und verweist auf ein sandbox.log!?

```

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-9782.log"

 * 

```

mit FEATURES="-sandbox" dürfte doch gar kein sandbox.log entstehen, oder?

Und, Zusatzfrage, klappt das emerge dieses Paketes bei anderen hier ohne Fehler?

----------

## toralf

läuft hier problemlos durch, evtl. mach mal nen bug report auf : https://bugs.gentoo.org/

aber versuch zuvor mal :

FEATURES="-userpriv"

----------

## michael_w

Ich habe jetzt mal mein komplettes System neu gebaut:

```

emerge -eav system
```

Danach ging world fehlerfrei durch. Scheinbar war da irgendwas kaputt.

----------

